# When do we get to start fishing again?



## MeBangKeys (Aug 19, 2008)

I posted this in the hurricane forum, but I think I may have mis-categorized it. 

I realize that everyone's getting ready to be in "batten down the hatches" mode. I'm curious... After a storm/mild hurricane blows through, when does the fishing resume? After a Cat1? After a Cat2?

Do you need to be inshore, offshore, or surf fishing?

We're going to be in Perdido Key starting Monday, and I'm bringing my Dad and Father-in-law. This is kinda a "Last Hurrah" trip because my Dad's fighting Alzheimer's. It has to be now, we can't postpone it.


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been wondering the same, were going to orange beach tomorrow


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Start fishing monday, the days before the hurricane should be good for fishing. The drop in pressure should send them in a feeding frenzy


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

And all the salt water washing in. I say imidiately after the storm, then wait a couple days with all the fresh water washing out? Just an opinion


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I grew up on the gulf coast in texas and any big change in weather would always get the fishing going? Especially cold fronts I know I will try to be out monday and tuesday trying to get me some dinner


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing*

Use Common Sense! If it's beginning to blow; get out of the water. Fishing will be good. See the thread on Barometric Pressure.

After the storm? Wait a few days then things will get back to 'normal'. You may have some difficulty getting there because of debris/power lines in the roads/streets. JMHO C2


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the fish will be in a frenzy i don't disagree. but it is still baitfish on the surf right now. the nicer fish won't be coming in until it cools down. water temps are not only hot, but they are above normal. 86/87.. the east coast of FL is in the upper 70's.. and even west palm beach is in the low 80's..

the fish don't like temps over 80.. once water temps drops below 80 the whiting, pomps and quality fish will come back in the surf


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

But if you fished inshore, because there are fish there now, I think the fishing should be decent leading up to the storm.


----------



## hawgfan (Aug 5, 2012)

Can I catch anything from the surf before I leave Sunday, or will I just get a good workout from casting?


----------

